# Taco Meat and Salsa - Good Texas  Eating!



## Katherine (Apr 22, 2002)

TACO MEAT

2 lbs. ground meat 
1 bell pepper, diced
1 tsp cumin 
2 garlic cloves, diced
2 TBS chili powder  
salt and pepper to taste 
1 heaping TBS flour 
1 can mild Rotel 

Brown meat, add spices, add flour until grease is blended with the meat.  
Add Rotel and 1 can water, simmer.   Meat should be moist.  Make tacos or use like hamburger helper.


SALSA  

1 can mild Rotel 
1 small can tomato sauce 
1 clove garlic 
salt 
pinch of cilantro
2 dried jalapeno peppers

Put in blender until well-blended.
Pour in bowl and add 1 fresh diced tomato
Add 1/2 diced onion and garnish wtih cilantro.  

You can use fresh lettuce, thin sliced and tomatoes and onions diced to tacos.  Also use sour cream.


----------



## Norma (Apr 22, 2002)

*Just Good Texas Eats*

Katherine,
My favorite way to use the Taco Meat recipe is on top of a peice of Indian Fry Bread, sprinkled with some shredded lettuce, tomato, onion and Colby/Jack cheese. I'm in the midst of packing to move, and don't know right off hand where the recipe for the fry bread is...but I'll post it as soon as I find it. It's also good topped with refried beans and cheese....or served as a dessert, sprinkled with cinnamon sugar and drizzled with honey.
Thanks for posting all the wonderful Tex style recipes! I tend to be a " pinch of this, add a handful of that" cook...and only use measurements for pastry/bread/cakes......and now my daughter is wanting real written recipes!!!!! I'll print her off a batch of YOURS!!!!


----------



## Katherine (Apr 22, 2002)

*Thank You Norma*

be sure and find the indian fried bread recipe
  ////  we use Gorditas  when we make a pita taco.


----------



## Norma (May 3, 2003)

*Indian Fry Bread*

Ok, it took me a YEAR to get around to this!

2 cups unsifted flour
1/2 cup powdered milk
2 tsp double acting baking powerd
1/2 tsp sal
2 tablespoons shortening
1/2 cup ice water

oil for frying

combine dry ingredients, cut in shortening....pour in water, ( much like working a pie crust ) stir till dough gathers into a ball...
cover and let rise for about 2 hours at room temperature.

roll dough into balls,  .....flatten and stretch each ball into a flat round....then deep fry........you can make these fairly large for a main dish serving, small for appetizer serving....
top with taco ingredients, or...while still hot, sprinkle with sugar and cinnamon for a dessert. Much like a Mexican Sopapilla, only not as "puffy"


----------

